# Hinky Dinky Dojo Shoot



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Where is said dojo?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

In Fredrick Md....it's kind of out of the way for you....you would have to drive passed Cumberland then turn around and drive 2 hrs back.

But I am sure they/we would love to have you if you do decide to come down....we are gonna shoot early though so we can get to the Hill early and still shoot some...it get's dark up there


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

We'll see you at the HILL.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> We'll see you at the HILL.


:thumb:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll have to wait and see/meet you at the Hill as well. Going to try to get there as early in the afternoon as I can so I can see what all the hype is about.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'll have to wait and see/meet you at the Hill as well. Going to try to get there as early in the afternoon as I can so I can see what all the hype is about.


Stop lying....you are trying to get there early enough to get a practice round in....admit it:wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

We will be there. As far as the hill, it might just be me, hubby can't get off work, so I might be solo.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

me and one more will be there


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> me and one more will be there


Who is this Mystical ONE More you keep talking about?:noidea:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Who is this Mystical ONE More you keep talking about?:noidea:


Just a local guy I shoot with he dosent get on here to often but I think he goes by south paw1???? or something like that


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Stop lying....you are trying to get there early enough to get a practice round in....admit it:wink:


No doubt about it - if I have the time, I'm definitely going to go for a practice round, but don't know how I'll feel after the drive.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

IM IN !! MAY NEED A RIDE FROM CUMBERLAND (?) 


I-70; exit 53B (from the east)
exit 48 ( from the west ) 

http://www.tuscaroraarchers.com/map.html


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

I know Randy wanted to shoot kind of early, so we could get to cumberland. What time at the dojo....6,7,8am???? I will be rollin solo so it doesnt matter what time to me.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

VA Vince said:


> I know Randy wanted to shoot kind of early, so we could get to cumberland. What time at the dojo....6,7,8am???? I will be rollin solo so it doesnt matter what time to me.




```

```
he mentioned to me- shoot at 8 or sooner ....


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

south-paaw said:


> IM IN !! MAY NEED A RIDE FROM CUMBERLAND (?)
> 
> 
> I-70; exit 53B (from the east)
> ...


You need a ride from or to cumberland. I can bring you to cumberland after shooting at Hinkel's palace.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm likely in... 8 o'clock?! :mg: :sleepy2:  Well, if I can get up.. :wink: :archer:


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

I will be there at some point......


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

VA Vince said:


> You need a ride from or to cumberland. I can bring you to cumberland after shooting at Hinkel's palace.




```

```
well... both ! hahahaha . i have a backup plan, (but means leaving family 

w/o the rental car ) 

ill be in cumberland on thursday; im going to take roll call and see if anyone 

is heading out to tuscarora early friday a.m. .... 

if i get a oneway ride there; i'll accept that ride back to cumberland !! :wink:

thanks !!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Paaw..I'll be likely coming to TA and then on to CB after the shoot on Friday, but I'm comin from the east.. just made a round trip thru Cumberland the last two days.. and then some...  

I'll be able to give a ride back west afterward as well, just not to TA.. :sad:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Paaw..I'll be likely coming to TA and then on to CB after the shoot on Friday, but I'm comin from the east.. just made a round trip thru Cumberland the last two days.. and then some...
> 
> I'll be able to give a ride back west afterward as well, just not to TA.. :sad:




```

```
THANKS GUYS ! im definately covered for cumberland... :tongue:
im sure somone will be heading east friday a.m. ill be at the club thursday lending a hand; ( ill find a ride...... or take the rental... hehehehehe )


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> THANKS GUYS ! im definately covered for cumberland... :tongue:
> im sure somone will be heading east friday a.m. ill be at the club thursday lending a hand; ( ill find a ride...... or take the rental... hehehehehe )


heck....if you are gonna be in Cumberland already.....I would just hang out there and then shoot a full practice round on the Hill. 

MacGOO and Jarlicker will be there....and I am sure a few others will be as well.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> THANKS GUYS ! im definately covered for cumberland... :tongue:
> im sure somone will be heading east friday a.m. ill be at the club thursday lending a hand; ( ill find a ride...... or take the rental... hehehehehe )


Just heckle Mac into driving you out there...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

psargeant said:


> Just heckle Mac into driving you out there...




```

```
oooooo...hey Mac; i saw a sign for PI ... " discount for seniors and segway

users ".... its near frederick MD.... :tongue:.... " ill buy... you fly.. ! "

:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Ain't gonna make it Hornet. 

Somebody turns 50 on the 3rd and a king-size hangover is expected on the 4th. :tongue: :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Don;t you know...............hangovers are the key to 550+'s!!!!!!!

Yes shooting at 8:00am at the TA Dojo, then a quick 1:20 to the Billy Hill!!!!

Fireworks downtown Cumberland Friday night at dark for those with kids I will be there with wifey and the munchkin!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

mdbowhunter said:


> Ain't gonna make it Hornet.
> 
> Somebody turns 50 on the 3rd and a king-size hangover is expected on the 4th. :tongue: :wink:




```

```
COME ON NOW..... ITS A 3 DAY BASH..... YOU CAN CELEBRATE WITH ME ON 

THE 5TH...:wink:...AND WELL BOTH GET THAT 550+ ON THE 6TH !! 

:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Ain't gonna make it Hornet.
> 
> Somebody turns 50 on the 3rd and a king-size hangover is expected on the 4th. :tongue: :wink:


That's ok....just make sure you have your climbing boots on tight Sat:wink:

and since I don't know how much I will be on tomorrow...Happy Birthday buddy.:darkbeer:

We will have a cold one waiting for you:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> COME ON NOW..... ITS A 3 DAY BASH..... YOU CAN CELEBRATE WITH ME ON
> ...


No combining scores:wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> No combining scores:wink:




```

```
ITS OUR _ONLY_ CHANCE....


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Don;t you know...............hangovers are the key to 550+'s!!!!!!!


Ahhh, so that is your secret. :tongue:



south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> COME ON NOW..... ITS A 3 DAY BASH..... YOU CAN CELEBRATE WITH ME ON
> ...


Oh yes, I remembered. I think a :darkbeer: is in order this weekend. I'll wish you Happy Birthday in person.



Brown Hornet said:


> That's ok....just make sure you have your climbing boots on tight Sat:wink:
> 
> and since I don't know how much I will be on tomorrow...Happy Birthday buddy.:darkbeer:
> 
> We will have a cold one waiting for you:wink:


Thanks!  Yep, looking forward to drinking a few adult beverages with ya Hornet. Be prepared! :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Don;t you know...............hangovers are the key to 550+'s!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes shooting at 8:00am at the TA Dojo, then a quick 1:20 to the Billy Hill!!!!
> 
> Fireworks downtown Cumberland Friday night at dark for those with kids I will be there with wifey and the munchkin!!!


Sarge and I adjusted our departure time....see you by 8:00:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Thanks!  Yep, looking forward to drinking a few adult beverages with ya Hornet. Be prepared! :tongue:


Prepared....I don't like the sound of that....

Someone let Jerry know I am not down with that funny stuff:embara:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Prepared....I don't like the sound of that....


Oh man, it just ain't my day.


----------

